# I Just got my subclass 461 visa, but now....



## xarmendarizx (Jan 18, 2013)

I am wondering how the renewing process works after 5 years. I am in a de facto relationship with a kiwi and I was grated the visa in June. I know we will still be together in 5 years, but when I want to renew the visa do I have to go through the whole process again of showing proof that we are a legit couple and getting all the paper work/police clearances again. I ask because man, that was a very stressful time to be doing all that wile working. And now we are planning to buy a house but I am scared that if I renew in 5 years we will get a different case officer that will deny me.


----------



## janicebrown77 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey, congrats from hearing from others just keep your file that you had from this application and add to it over the next 5 yrs if your in and all is well with you both then no reason you won't. 

How long did it take for your decision to come through? 
Is your other half in oz already?

My reasons for asking is I'm from the UK I married a kiwi a year ago we were living in the uk and we recently moved to Nz my husbands home town due to work, now there is a good chance he will be working in oz. 
I will have to apply for this visa also! 
So I'm wondering 
How long it took for your visa to be approved ? 
Where you in oz or off shore? 
Other than paper work and evidence gathering did you find it easy enough? 

I hate the thought of having to wait in nz alone before my visa is approved, I know I can be onshore but also afraid to take that chance incase they don't approve me as I would have to then move bk to the uk as my nz visa is due to expire around the time my husband plans to move!

Sorry for he rant 

Hope to hear from you 

Good luck with everything 

J


----------



## xarmendarizx (Jan 18, 2013)

Hey Janice, my kiwi partner and I had been in a long distance relationship for about a year as I was in the US and she was in Australia. When I decided to finally move to Australia (Perth) I just got a 1 year holiday working visa. So we gathered as much proof we could over this year of living together (joint bank statements, shared bills, emails, texts, statements from family/friends) to show we were a legit couple. I used a migration agent because I personally felt more confident with one rather than relying on myself. With a migration agent you still have to do all the work but they will make sure to tell you if you need to add something and probably won't let you lodge the application until it's an almost guarantee it'll be accepted. They can also certify any document so thats helpful. 

So just a few days of my holiday visa running out, I lodged my 461 visa and when you do that within Oz you get an automatic bridging visa so you are still lawfully in Australia until they make a decision. For me it took a little longer than a month to get an email saying I was approved. 

So if you don't want to be alone in NZ while your partner is in OZ consider getting a holiday visa for a year, I think since you are from the UK you can even extend your holiday visa for another year (2 years total), we from America can't do that. then use that time to gather all the documents and proof you need, when its near for your visa to expire then lodge the 461 application. It's a pretty easy visa to get because with the 461 we will always be considered temporary even if we always renew it. So we don't get any of the benefits that PR or citizens get. We just work, get taxed and spend money and that works out for the OZ government lol.


----------



## janicebrown77 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hiya, 
Thanks so much for your reply! And glad to hear all has worked out for you both! 

I've heard from other ppl who have experienced itv went through the same process with this visa and what interested me which I didn't know was that I can apply for the 461 now I assumed ( which I was told off for assuming lol) that my husband had to be in iz to sponsor me which he doesn't why I assumed that I don't know but like you said we are temporary we work pay tax so end our money so yes they are very happy! Lol so today I've contacted the doctors for prices for the X-ray and medical examination and I now have to organise a police check from the uk! This bit annoys me the most only because if the hassle lol! 

Thanks again for your reply, it's good to hear true experiences from ppl for this visa as there isn't much on here regarding it!! 

Good luck with everything


----------



## rekstase (Jul 5, 2015)

hi 
I am on 461 visa as well and i will need to renew my visa in may 2015 and this is the only thing i could find on the internet about the renewal process, because same as you im worried i will need to prove all again that i am in a relationship which is a hassle. on my opinion we shouldn't need to prove all over again because we already proved that we were in a relationship in the first application so theres no point in proving all over again in the second application taking the fact that we are still with the same person that we applied for the first application. but thats my view and i couldn't find anything yet will post here if i find anything


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Anyone has an update on this? How does the renewal process go for 461?


----------



## rekstase (Jul 5, 2015)

My visa expiries in May so not long till I have to renew then I can give an update of what happens with the whole process


----------



## xarmendarizx (Jan 18, 2013)

rekstase said:


> My visa expiries in May so not long till I have to renew then I can give an update of what happens with the whole process


Hi, Just wanted to let you know I am looking forward to hearing from you on how the process goes for your renewal


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

I don't know about the actual process for renewing a 461 visa, but I do know that it's not required that you're still in a relationship with your original sponsor. However you cannot be in a relationship with someone else at the time you renew.


----------



## rekstase (Jul 5, 2015)

hey everyone i sent my application for the 'renewal' with no proof of relationship and they email me asking for me to proof so here i am gathering all i can to proof again. and next year i will have to proof my relationship once again when they open the new pathway for the new Zealand's to get citizenship. so i guess you need to proof which i still cant understand why is necessary taking the fact that people that are no longer together can also 'renew', i don't think its fair. anyways will let you know when they give me the outcome.


----------



## rekstase (Jul 5, 2015)

hi there
i lodged all my documents proving my relationship last Friday and todays my 'renewal' has been granted. i sent far less documents than the first time. best of luck to everyone!


----------



## xarmendarizx (Jan 18, 2013)

rekstase said:


> hi there
> i lodged all my documents proving my relationship last Friday and todays my 'renewal' has been granted. i sent far less documents than the first time. best of luck to everyone!


Congrats bro, and thank you for letting us know about the process. I will be renewing mine next year!


----------



## pjnpoo (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi all

Me (NZ passport) and my wife (Indian Passport) have been married for 4 years. We submitted her 461 application on 3 December 2015 in Auckland office. A CO was finally assigned on 8 June 2016 (they are in a 6 month back log). We had requested update twice during that those 6 months.

CO requested evidence of continuing relationship i.e. support letters from friends and family, a police report from India (one done in last 10 years is fine as long as she has not gone back to live in India for more than 12 months after coming to NZ), utility bills, bank statements and medical within 28 days i.e. prior to 6 July 2016.

We submitted all the requested information within the 28 days and followed up once for an update last week (no reply as usual) as we have a holiday planned in a couple of months. We had planned the holiday in a way that it ends in Australia and we wont have to come back to NZ. As we both hold full time jobs its becoming increasingly frustrating with the non response from CO or DIPB. Has anyone found themselves in a similar situation? Should we wait for the decision or apply for a visitor visa? She has held a visitor visa in past and don't see any reason why they wont issue one with our itinerary and accommodation now booked.

CO has been completely non responsive and the contact center cant assist or provide any pointers as the application is still in process.....


----------



## Thaqalain (Oct 17, 2010)

Pjnpoo
Are there anymore updates on your case?


----------

